

TED Talks: Jaw-dropping Photosynth Demo - D_T
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/129

======
asp742
Are there any interesting examples of websites out there that use infinite
zoom as a layout for lots of different content like Blaise Aguera y Arca
demonstrates around 1:52? Zooming into a picture cloud, zooming into a
timeline then blog entries, zooming into a cv then individual project page,
etc.

